# Beethinking hives and supplies



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

anyone been to beethinking.com?
anyone buy one of their hives?

if not i highly recommend them

fast and wonderful to do business with

i've not ordered bees or anything but love their business model

they continually take feedback from their customers to improve their product (namely hives) and the owner provides how-to videos on his site and also has a forums for all and his members to discuss bee keeping

check it out


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I have used them. Lovely people , good products. Only issue is they have problems with international orders whereby payment is a bit labourios...but they work you through it. I think they are a small company and not set up to handle all payment options.


----------

